# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Eugene Burger

## Ricardo Solo

Con motivo de la presentación de Secretos y Misterios (Secretos Y Misterios - Eugene Burger - Libro Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia), Eugene me ha permitido reproducir una entrevista en la que habla de su concepción mágica.

*Disfrutad de la entrevista.

Una conversación con Eugene Burger

Romany*

Publicada en British Magic Circle Magazine 2004

Conocí a Eugene en 1997, durante el congreso FISM de Dresden. Fue mi primer año de aprendizaje mágico y quedé fascinado e inspirado por sus originales conferencias. He seguido estudiando su teoría mágica a través de sus libros y de las Master Classes de Jeff Mcbride. Su calidad queda atestiguada de sobra por los premios que acumula:

Mago de Cerca del Año del Castillo Mágico (2 veces)
Conferenciante del año en el Castillo Mágico (2 veces)
Uno de los 100 magos más influyentes del S XX (Magic Magazine)
“El mejor mago” (Chicago Magazine “Best of Chicago”, Agosto 2003)

No soy el único que considera a Eugene uno de los mejores magos, pensadores y profesores mágicos existentes. En la última Master Class a la que asistí en las Vegas aproveché para pedirle que sintetizara parte de su teoría mágica.

*Romany: Eugene, llevas siendo profesional ya unos 25 años...
*
Eugene: Más de 25 años.

*¿Cuál es la lección más importante que has aprendido en este tiempo?*

(Sonríe) Lograr que la magia que hago parezca importante a quienes la presencien.

*¿Y cómo lo haces?*

Esa es una gran pregunta. ¿Cómo lo hago? Lo primero es tratar la magia como si fuese también algo  importante para mí. Si pienso que lo que hago es importante, es probable que el publico lo entienda de la misma forma. Mucha magia, sobre todo la de cerca, se presenta como si careciese de importancia, se trivializa. Parecen malabares, ya sabes, mantener una silla en equilibrio sobre la frente o una pluma sobre la nariz. Aunque puedan ser proezas tremendamente entretenidas (puedes concentrar toda la atención de una fiesta con ellas) para mí no son magia, siguen siendo malabares. La pregunta entonces es, ¿cómo hago que mi magia no parezca una serie de malabares?

*Tomemos como ejemplo un truco de cartas. ¿Cómo haces que parezca importante?*

Puedo comenzar haciendo que las cartas mismas parezcan importantes. Si sólo saco la baraja del bolsillo y la lanzo sobre la mesa y empiezo, no se ve nada especial. Pero si las saco del bolsillo, las sostengo en las manos, las miro y digo algo así como: Siempre me han fascinado las cartas. Se han ganado y perdido fortunas, han nacido y terminado amores... tan sólo con el giro de una carta. Ahora las cartas están dotadas de un componente mitológico y estoy elevando lo que hago. Mi cabeza me dice que cuanto más importante parece lo que hago, más ceros puedo añadir a la factura final.

*¡Buena cosa!*

¡Claro que es bueno! Esto es algo que he aprendido con el paso de los años. No quiero quedar marginado como un intérprete al que uno símplemente puede ignorar. Dos de los magos que me han influido más a la hora de pensar así son Max Maven y Jimmy Grippo.

Max es un maestro convirtiendo cada momento en un acontecimiento importante. Tenemos mucho que aprender de él.

A Jimmy Grippo lo vi en 1981, antes de haber escrito ningún libro y antes de que nadie supiera quien era yo. Él estaba en la reunión, y yo me acerqué, me presenté y dije: Siempre he querido verte hacer magia. El contestó: Bueno, haz algo tú primero. Hice una versión primigenia de Card Warp, el efecto de Roy Walton. Entonces Gino Munari juntó a algunos profanos, me sentó a la derecha de Jimmy, que hizo un espectáculo de media hora. Y, lo juro, fue increible...

*¿Por qué?*

No parecía que estuviese haciendo trucos. ¡Eran milagros! Los profanos habían entrado en La Dimensión Desconocida, y yo también. Hacia una y otra vez el mismo truco, ya sabes, ese en el que una carta elegida aparecía en su bolsillo.

*¿Y cómo hizo que fuese importante?*

¡Actuando como si lo fuese! Trataba la situación con importancia. Mira, si símplemente hago una serie de trucos o hago chistes a cada instante, nadie se va a tomar en serio lo que esté pasando.  Jimmy hacía magia como si fuese la cosa más importante del mundo. Yo le creí, igual que el resto de los espectadores, y verdaderamente fue maravilloso.

*En tu opinión, ¿que mago actual realmente consigue hacer que su magia sea importante?*

Max Maven, y no lo digo porque seamos muy amigos. He tenido la oportunidad de verle hacer magia de cerca, de salón, pequeños actos de escenario, y espectáculos completos. He estudiado su trabajo en profundidad. El público entiende la importancia de lo que hace por como se comporta.También puede percibirse el entusiasmo de un actuante, que ama lo que hace. Ambas cosas se contagian a los espectadores.

*Así que como magos, debemos descubrir qué cosas de nuestro acto son importantes para nosotros.*

Eso ayudaría, ¿no? Es el reto a la hora de hacer magia. Es muy fácil hacer sólo trucos...

*Ser un truquero.*

Ser un truquerco, claro. Cuando comencé a hacer magia eso es lo que era: un truquero que sólo quería gustar a la gente.

*¿Cuándo pasaste a ser el Eugene que conocemos, el que hipnotiza al público con historias sobre vida y muerte? ¿Cómo fue ese tránsito?
*
Ese transito se dio gracias a algunos amigos, particularmente Max, Jeff McBride, Tony Andruzzi y Bob Neale. Estas cuatro personas, cada una a su manera, me permitieron probar cosas un poco más serias, cosas con mayor impacto, y no tonterías con una nariz roja.

*No te imagino con una nariz de payaso.*

¡Gracias! No, nunca he tenido una nariz de payaso. Ya sabes, Romany, me llevó mucho tiempo descubrir que no todas las risas son provechosas. De hecho algunas son muy malas.

*¿Por ejemplo?*

Algunas risas hacen que el público piense que el mago es estúpido o cruelmente insensible con los sentimientos de sus ayudantes. Pero nos sentimos demasiado atraidos por las risas y creemos que todas son buenas para nuestros espectáculos. Ya he dicho que no todas lo son, y que algunas pueden ser muy perjudiciales.

*Eugene, eres conocido por se un gran maestro que saca lo mejor de cada alumno.*

Eso espero. 

*Cuando conoces a un alumno por primera vez, ¿en qué te fijas?*

Intento entenderles y descubrir qué es lo que quieren. Generalmente una de las primeras cosas que pregunto es: ¿Qué magia te ves haciendo dentro de tres años? ¿Te ves en un teatro, en un crucero, en un pub, haciendo eventos corporativos? ¿O te ves actuando para amigos y conocidos? Como profesor mi objetivo es ayudarte a lograr tu objetivo, no mi objetivo para ti. Cuando la gente que está empezando me pregunta: ¿Por dónde empezamos? yo contesto: Por las cosas que te interesen a ti. Si no sabes absolutamente nada de magia, probablemente te sugiera que mires en catálogos de tiendas de magia y te preguntes si te ves a ti mismo haciendo cada uno de los efectos. ¿Dónde? ¿Para quién? No tiene sentido enseñar magia con monedas a quien quiere hacer cartomagia.

*Ali Bongo me dijo que viera toda la magia que pudiese.*

¡Claro! ¡Estoy de acuerdo! Y también lee mucha magia. Les digo a mis alumnos que por cualquier libro posterior a 1960 que lean, busquen dos anteriores y los lean también. No sólo del tipo de magia que hagas, por ejemplo, mi campo de interés era la magia de cerca, pero me encantaba leer historia de la magia y magia de escena, aunque nunca me ví a mí mismo sobre un escenario. Eso fue mucho después, cuando a los sesenta años llegó el momento de un nuevo giro en mi carrera. Jeff McBride dijo: ¿Por qué no haces un espectáculo con nosotros?

*¿Qué espectáculo fue?*

El primero fue a final de la década de los noventa, en el Shakespeare Festival en Los Angeles, consistente en una serie de escenas fantasmales de Shakespeare. Yo era la conexión entre ellas y hacía los misteriosos efectos. Después hice un espectáculo con Jeff Mcbride y su mujer Abbi en California, y realmente disfruté haciéndolo. No tenía confianza alguna en mi capacidad para hacer magia sobre un escenario. Yo era un mago de cerca y punto, pero Jeff y Abbi acudieron al estreno de Shakespeare y me infundieron coraje... después también Max me ayudó con el espectáculo. Vino a más de la mitad de los ensayos y más de la mitad de las actuaciones, y cada vez, fuimos a tomar café y ver las muchisimas notas que había tomado. Saber recibir indicaciones es muy importante. Tiene que ver con saber escuchar y no con defender la propia visión y esas tonterías.
*
Así que, aunque has sido mentor de muchos, también has tenido muchos maestros.*

¡Oh sí! Max y Jeff han sido grandes maestros para mí, pues sabían más que yo. Yo sabía hacer magia de cerca y atraer a un grupo pequeño de personas, pero no me creía capaz de concentrar a un público de 400 personas. Fue su confianza en mí la que evitó que dijera no ante el reto. Después Jeff, Abbi, Bryce, Jenny y yo hicimos un show en Atlantic City. Aquello antes me habría parecido imposible, e incluso comenzamos el espectáculo con mi presentación de Brahma, Shiva y Vishnu. No me podía imaginar que Jeff quisiese que yo abriese el espectáculo, pero lo hico y funcionó de maravilla. Después Max Maven escribió un show para Tina Lenert, él y yo, “El Trio Nocturno”, así que actúo allí también. Soy muy afortunado.
*
Dime un consejo para quienes quieran ser mejores magos.*

Debes ser honesto contigo mismo. Hay que trabajar un efecto cada vez hasta hacerlo con maestría. No vale conocer 400 trucos. Deberían tener un juego que puedan hacer tan bien como el que mejor lo haga en el planeta. No hace falta hacerlo mejor, sólo igual de bien.

¿Qué es lo más importante para ti cuando estás dando clases? Sé que sigues trabajando durante horas, incluso cuando tus alumnos ya se han ido. Te sientas con Jeff tomando notas para nosotros. ¿Qué te motiva a hacerlo?

En realidad es muy simple. Creo que también hablo en nombre de Jeff cuando digo que enseñar es para ambos el aspecto más importante de nuestro trabajo. Gano más dinero actuando, así que la enseñanza atiende a otros motivos, devolver a la magia parte de todo lo que me ha dado. Hay algo especial en el momento en que los ojos del alumno se iluminan porque ha entendido algo. Es un trabajo mágico e importante. Como lo vemos, también estamos cambiando el futuro de la magia. Por ejemplo, parte de nuestras enseñanzas se basan en intentar verticalizar la magia. Si ésta ocurre sobre el tapete, vista se centrará en la mesa y las manos. Mejor que se fijen en las cartas y en mi cara. Eso significa que hay que hacer muchas cosas desde el principio, hay que reinventar las cuentas, repensar muchos factores. Creo que esa es la magia de cerca del SXXI, la que se hace en el aire y no en la mesa.
*
¿Qué ocurre entre el mago y el espectador durante un juego de cartas?*

Es una relación triangular: espectador, mago y cartas. Sinceramente, creo que la magia trata sobre el mago, que es el creador. El espectáculo versa sobre la persona, y no sólo sobre las proezas que es capaz de realizar. La magia de cerca siempre ha supuesto una relación, frágil y breve con los espectadores. Una relación que puede durar tan sólo 6 minutos. Al final de la relación quedan varias cuestiones: ¿Fue una relación de calidad? ¿Qué sintió el público? ¿Que sintieron sobre la relación? ¿Y sobre mí? ¿Creen que fue una buena relación? ¿Me invitarían a cenar? (risas)

*O, ¿les engañaste?*

También, ¿se han ido engañados? (Sonríe). Sabes, Romany, que siendo honestos también es importante. ¡Está bien! ¡También se puede ser un truquero! Es una opción. No creo que mi camino deba ser necesariamente válido para todos. La Mansión de la Magia tiene muchas estancias, y debe haber una adecuada para cada uno. Hay una habitación para los truqueros y malabaristas. Aunque sea correcto para ellos no lo es para mí. Quiero que las personas que me hayan visto se sientan afortunadas, que se alegren de haber visto algo especial. Los magos, por definición, son personas especiales, y quiero que el público crea que es una suerte tenerme con ellos porque soy especial también.

*Y lo eres, Eugene. Muchas gracias.*

----------


## luis_bcn

plas ,plas ,plas .
muchas gracias ricardo!!!

----------


## Magnano

Me sumo a los aplausos de Luis, gracias Ricardo  :Smile1:

----------


## loval

gracias por publicar la entrevista Ricardo.

----------

